# Water ripples on plastic wrap



## d_kuuchh (Nov 24, 2016)

Good timing and luck can always make a great pic 







Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gnagel (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice abstract...and color!

Glenn


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 24, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 25, 2017)

d_kuuchh said:


> Good timing and luck can always make a great pic.


A good subject/idea helps loads too. 
IMO that's more responsible in making this a great image. Luck with the timing may also have been needed to pull off the idea, but needed the idea to start with!


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 9, 2017)

d_kuuchh said:


> Good timing and luck can always make a great pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa. How did you do this?


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------

